# National Amphibian Expo -- NAE (August 9, 2014) Indianapolis, IN



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

As committee chair I am pleased to announce the first biennial *National Amphibian Expo (NAE)*. 

The event will take place *August 9th, 2014* at Butler University in Indianapolis, Indiana

This will be the first event of it’s kind in the Midwest. It will be the first of many biennial events focused on advancing scientific study and captive maintenance of tropical and temperate amphibians through the exchange of knowledge, and promotion of captive breeding and husbandry of the amphibians. This events centerpiece is a show and sale of captive born amphibians, tropical plants, and supplies for captive care. We additionally plan to offer workshops, educational displays, and presentations.

Please visit *NAE | National Amphibian Expo* for information and continued updates. 

If you are interested in vending please email: *[email protected]* with the subject line "NAE 2014", be sure to mention what you would like to vend and provide us with any additional contact information.

Additionally please feel free to email us if you are interested in giving a workshop/presentation, or perhaps volunteering in any capacity before/during the show and sale.

Thank for your interest and we truly hope to see you there!


*Dan Madigan*
NAE Planning Committee Chair
*[email protected]*

*--Special thanks goes out to the entire planning committee on a successful public launch for our event ... Job well done guys!--*


----------

